# What CPUs and mobos support more than 256gb RAM?



## jononotbono (Jul 2, 2020)

So I’m curious. What CPUs and motherboards support more than 256gb RAM that are great for music production?

The new Mac Pro can support 1.5tb of RAM with the 28core model and I’m wondering what components out the can match that or at least have 512vb or 768gb of RAM.

Seems excessive but I’m interested in what’s out there and it’s a bit of a Rabbit hole.

Thanks


----------



## Symfoniq (Jul 2, 2020)

You'll need a Xeon (Cascade Lake like the Mac Pro uses) or EPYC for more than 256 GB of RAM.


----------



## Symfoniq (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks like Threadripper might be getting a big boost in RAM support: https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/s...o-3995wx-processor-with-8-channel-ddr4,2.html


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 10, 2020)

Symfoniq said:


> Looks like Threadripper might be getting a big boost in RAM support: https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/s...o-3995wx-processor-with-8-channel-ddr4,2.html



Now we're talking! I'm just going to keep an eye out on what's happening as I feel it's probably not the time to be buying CPUs yet. The only thing that's been pissing on the bonfire (for me) is max ram with these CPUs.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So I’m curious. What CPUs and motherboards support more than 256gb RAM that are great for music production?
> 
> The new Mac Pro can support 1.5tb of RAM with the 28core model and I’m wondering what components out the can match that or at least have 512vb or 768gb of RAM.
> 
> ...


The iMac Pro can do 512GB RAM, which is not bad at all though it’s not user installable either 👎


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 10, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> The iMac Pro can do 512GB RAM, which is not bad at all though it’s not user installable either 👎



“Not user installable” = not buying.

Apple RAM prices are daylight robbery.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> “Not user installable” = not buying.
> 
> Apple RAM prices are daylight robbery.


I so agree with you!!! I bought an iMac 🖥 last year not the iMac Pro for that reason alone!!! I miss the days when hard drives and RAM was user installable on all Macs. If I had the money I would have bought a Mac Pro, but they are extremely expensive not even including the RAM.


----------



## pisskeule (Jul 10, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So I’m curious. What CPUs and motherboards support more than 256gb RAM that are great for music production?
> 
> The new Mac Pro can support 1.5tb of RAM with the 28core model and I’m wondering what components out the can match that or at least have 512vb or 768gb of RAM.
> 
> ...



Certainly only XEON ones, if any.


----------



## method1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Some of the Dell workstations can go up to 3TB
Thinking of picking one up so I can run NI Symphony Essentials


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 10, 2020)

method1 said:


> Some of the Dell workstations can go up to 3TB
> Thinking of picking one up so I can run NI Symphony Essentials


Good idea!


----------



## Pictus (Jul 10, 2020)

AMD Ryzen Threadripper PRO specifications leaked, 128 Lanes and 2TB RAM eight channel. 








AMD Ryzen Threadripper PRO 3000 final specifications leaked - VideoCardz.com


Threadripper PRO means business. AMD Ryzen Threadripper PRO specifications leaked AMD is launching four Ryzen Threadripper PRO processors featuring Zen2 architecture. As explained by AMD, the PRO series are designed for: professional studios, designers, engineers and data scientists, while the...




videocardz.com


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 11, 2020)

If that day comes where you need a TR CPU go with guys who’ve been building large RAM designs like Tyan and Supermicro.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 14, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Seems excessive


Ya think??


----------

